# Polszczyzna vs polszczyzna warszawska



## the-great-vowel-shift

Zauważyłem w jednym z wątków, że ktoś wspomniał o "polszczyźnie warszawskiej". Czym ona się różni od standardowej?


----------



## jasio

Jeden z dyskutantów wpisał sobie "polszczyznę warszawską" jako język ojczysty, pewnie stąd ten temat. Co miał konkretnie na myśli, to już trzeba jego zapytać. Prawdziwa gwara warszawska jest dziś właściwie na wymarciu, bo i prawdziwych warszawiaków - takich z dziada-pradziada - jest jak na lekarstwo. Jeżeli Cię to interesuje, to poszukaj utworów Wiecha, nagrań Orkiestry z Chmielnej...

Krótko (za Anną Dąbrowską, "Język polski"):
* ubezdźwięczniająca fonetyka międzywyrazowa
* przedniojęzykowa (zwykła) wymowa "nk", np. "n" w "okienko" jest takie samo, jak w "nos", natomiast w wielu innych regionach w tej pozycji występuje wymowa miękkopodniebienna "ŋ"
* pełna wymowa "trz", "drz", bez upraszczania do "cz", "dż"
* mazowiecka, twarda wymowa l przed i ("lypa", "lyst", a nawet "łykend")
* mieszanie "ke", "ge", "my" z "kie", "gie", "mi" ("rękie", "nogie", "cukerek")
* liczne zdrobnienia ("kotlecik i setuchnę, panie starszy", "rachuneczek dla szanownego pana?")

I wiele innych. We wspomnianej książce tego nie ma, ale z nagrań kojarzę też dość specyficzne zmiękczanie "sz" i "cz" - ale zupełnie inaczej brzmiące, niż z zmiękczenia z pogranicza ruskiego - tak ze środka języka, a nie z czubka. Zresztą wiele cech pierwotnie polszczyzny warszawskiej jest obecnie uznawanych za normę ogólnopolską (np. użycie "w wodzie" zamiast "we wodzie").


----------



## dreamlike

Wypadałoby zacząć od tego, że "polszczyzna warszawska" to nie jest żaden oficjalny twór. Jest to nic innego jak "język polski używany przez mieszkańców Warszawy". Idąc typ tropem, możemy mówić o" polszczyźnie lubelskiej", która też ma swoje cechy charakterystyczne, jak i polszczyźnie używanej przez mieszkańców każdego innego regionu. Nie są to jednak oficjalnie odnotowywane terminy. 

Do listy Jasia dodałbym jeszcze bardzo specyficznie wymawiane [ch] i . Proszę wpisać na najpopularniejszym serwisie z krótkimi filmikami "Sokół - Poczekalnia dusz" i posłuchać jak w 25 sekundzie raper wymawia słowo "lyche".


----------



## jasio

dreamlike said:


> Wypadałoby zacząć od tego, że "polszczyzna warszawska" to nie jest żaden oficjalny twór.



Owszem. Oficjalnymi tworami są natomiast m.in. "dialekt mazowiecki" i "gwara warszawska" (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialekt_mazowiecki).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Polszczyzna warszawska wspomniana jest w wątku "off", post #3. W tym kontekście rozumiem, że autorka używa tego terminu na mieszaninę języka polskiego z angielskim w stylu makaronicznym, czyli wypowiadaniu całych sekwencji albo nawet całych  zdań po angielsku, odpowiadaniu po angielsku na zdanie po polsku, itp. 

Ten rodzaj języka chyba powstał wśród młodzieży, dla której prawdziwa gwara warszawska jest bardzo odległa.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Polszczyzna warszawska wspomniana jest w wątku "off", post #3. W tym kontekście rozumiem, że autorka używa tego terminu na mieszaninę języka polskiego z angielskim w stylu makaronicznym*, czyli wypowiadaniu całych sekwencji albo nawet całych  zdań po angielsku, odpowiadaniu po angielsku na zdanie po polsku, itp. Prawdziwa gwara warszawska dla tego pokolenia jest równie odległa jak język Mikołaja Reja.



I w ten sposób gładko przechodzimy od dyskusji o języku do dyskusji o autorce.  Która, nota bene i nie wypominając kobiecie, jest w Twoim wieku (jeśli obydwoje podaliście prawdziwe wartości), więc makaronizmy, o których piszesz są jej pewnie znane, ale raczej ze słyszenia. Natomiast gwarę warszawską ma szansę znać nawet, jeżeli jej na co dzień nie używa. Z językiem Reja to by się jednak nie udało.


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

@Dreamlike
Sprawdziłem ten kawałek Sokoła (znam jego twórczość) na YouTubie i faktycznie brzmi charakterystycznie, śmiem twierdzić, że słychać tam też na początku kresowe 'dark [l]'. Aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że jest to wysoce stylizowane; w innych kawałkach bynajmniej takiej wymowy u niego nie słyszałem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> I w ten sposób gładko przechodzimy od dyskusji o języku do dyskusji o autorce.  Która, nota bene i nie wypominając kobiecie, jest w Twoim wieku (jeśli obydwoje podaliście prawdziwe wartości), więc makaronizmy, o których piszesz są jej pewnie znane, ale raczej ze słyszenia. Natomiast gwarę warszawską ma szansę znać nawet, jeżeli jej na co dzień nie używa. Z językiem Reja to by się jednak nie udało.


Przyznaję, palnęłem błąd, nie sprawdzilłem wieku. Muszę być bardziej uważny.


----------



## Thomas1

the-great-vowel-shift said:


> Zauważyłem w jednym z wątków, że  ktoś wspomniał o "polszczyźnie warszawskiej". Czym ona się różni od  standardowej?






dreamlike said:


> Wypadałoby zacząć od tego, że "polszczyzna warszawska" to nie jest żaden oficjalny twór. Jest to nic innego jak "język polski używany przez mieszkańców Warszawy". Idąc typ tropem, możemy mówić o" polszczyźnie lubelskiej", która też ma swoje cechy charakterystyczne, jak i polszczyźnie używanej przez mieszkańców każdego innego regionu. Nie są to jednak oficjalnie odnotowywane terminy.
> [...]



Sformułowanie "polszczyzna warszawska" służy ni mniej, ni więcej, jak podaniu informacji, w którym regionie Polski można spotkać się z językiem, którym się posługuję. Forum odwiedza sporo osób, które uczą się języka polskiego, może być to też dla nich w jakiś sposób użyteczne. Czasami zdarza się, że ktoś używa jakiegoś sformułowania, które nie jest powszechne w innym regionie. Za przykład można tu podać, klasyczne już, ogólnopolskie "ziemniaki/kartofle" i regionalne "pyry" czy "na dworze" i regionalne "na dworzu [sic]" lub "na polu". Spora część tych osobliwości regionalnych lub lokalnych jest używana bezwiednie przez użytkowników naszego języka. Podana informacja o odmianie polszczyzny ułatwia namierzenie danego osobnika.


----------

